# Chicas new harness dress



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

This was so much fun to make. I think I will try to do another. I got the metal ring off of an old harness that did not fit her anymore. I have no idea where to get them. Menards maybe?


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

So pretty! I need to start crafting more.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, what an adorable harness!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

So pretty! I just ordered one of those darn expensive Puppia harnesses for Gemma, but I think this one you've made is even prettier! Well done.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Just curious Caitlin, which one did you get?


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow! You did a great job on this! Very pretty


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow!  You are kind, gorgeous AND talented!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> So pretty! I just ordered one of those darn expensive Puppia harnesses for Gemma, but I think this one you've made is even prettier! Well done.



Puppia is pricey, but believe me worth every cent. My Puppia harnesses get
used and abused, then washed several times per week and still they look fab!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Most of the times you can buy rings like that at shops that sell stuff for climbing.
Or shops that sell stuff for leather. They call it D-rings or o-rings depending on what you want.

see this link:
Leather Craft Hardware, Dee Rings, D-Rings, O-Rings, Loops


----------



## DahliasMaMa (Jun 29, 2011)

Go to any dollar store and get the cheap collars or leashes to get the hardware for new harness dresses! 
Thats where I get mine the cheapest.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

that is so cool! XD me want one! lol x


----------

